# When you've lost the corkscrew - don't panic



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

http://www.wimp.com/wineshoe/


----------



## bing76 (May 17, 2010)

i would never have believed it if i had'nt seen this ,, 8O


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I shall believe that when I've tried it for myself. :roll: 

If it really does work (?) it's certainly a handy tip.

Dave


----------



## overthemoon (May 12, 2010)

Fantastic. I would have been going at it with a screwdriver.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

overthemoon said:


> Fantastic. I would have been going at it with a screwdriver.


... or my teeth, or a blunt stick, or any damned thing.

We need someone to try this at home ...

Gerald


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I was shown the same principle (and it worked) in Greece by a lorry driver in the 70s. Bang the bottom against a semi resilient surface, in his case the lorry tyre. In this case the heel of a shoe.

Dick


----------



## bing76 (May 17, 2010)

i once tried knocking the cork into the bottle using a screwdriver and a brick as a hammer,, not a good idea


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Just done it - it sure works! Now I have the "problem" of what to do with this bottle of cabernet sauvignon ...... oh well, I'll just have to drink it. Salut!


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Yes it does work, don`t try using the mh wall though. :lol: 

Dave p


----------

